# Hope



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Took a couple of random shots of Hope this afternoon. She's a little over three months.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Maggie said:


> She is a beauty!


Thanks. She's a dork. It's hard to take a good picture of her for some reason. Sometimes I look at her and go "wow, she's nice" and other times not so much. She is changing daily and really growing. She has the wide front end which is a major goal for my breeding program at this time.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like her...especially that sweet little face


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

StarMFarm said:


> I really like her...especially that sweet little face


She does have a very pretty head. She gets that from her daddy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Another thing about Hope, and this might sound really weird, but out in the field I often notice she has a very *powerful* long, upright tail. In my mind that might indicate she's going to be a very powerful looking doe. I do a lot of dreaming.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has that look like "yes, you want a good picture of me because I'm so special"


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

She's very pretty. Just keep watching her - I bet she will blossom! We had one that at 8 months we had already decided to sell after fair, and at 10 months we were like, no way - we're keeping her! They can surprise you!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Shes a really nice looking girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty Pretty Girl!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous  She reminds me of my son's doe, Star, same expression too -- looks spoiled


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!!!!!! Wow she looks awesome! Very, very pretty.  

She really reminds me of Fearless! Huh, wonder why...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She's gorgeous!!!!!!! Wow she looks awesome! Very, very pretty.
> She really reminds me of Fearless! Huh, wonder why...


She hangs with Fearless when not hanging with their mother. The capes set the three apart in the field.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Couple more including one with Fearless.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty! Oreo is looking really dark! :drool: I love that doe!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, she is pretty! Pretty name too!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------

